
Fire Emblem Heroes: Nintendo's Second Mobile Game Grosses $2.9M Its First Day - minimaxir
https://sensortower.com/blog/fire-emblem-heroes-first-day
======
minimaxir
Super Mario Run received a lot of criticism on HN due to its lack of
conformity to mobile game economics. Fire Emblem is much better, although
there are a few rough edges around the feedback loop. (My advice: reroll until
you get a 5* hero)

